
The Woz Wonderbook (1977) [pdf] - signa11
http://www.digibarn.com/collections/books/woz-wonderbook/Apple2WozWonderbook1977.pdf
======
jcmeyrignac
I remember having found an optimization in the disassembler 30 years ago, and
I was so proud of me.

It's on page 51, we can replace:

    
    
      LSR
      BCC EVEN
      LSR 
      BCS ERR
      CMP #$22
      BEQ ERR
      AND #$7
      ORA #$80
    

with:

    
    
      LSR
      BCC EVEN
      ROR 
      BCS ERR
      CMP #$A2
      BEQ ERR
      AND #$87
    

saving 2 bytes !

~~~
zwieback
Nice, every byte counted back then. Did you burn new EProms with your version?
I remember doing that once just to see it work for some minor modification.

~~~
jcmeyrignac
In fact, I was working on another computer, called "Oric 1", and tried to
optimize a disassembler.

At this time, I spent several months optimizing the Basic ROM from Microsoft,
but I never released anything.

------
lukasschwab
Link isn't loading for me––also on archive.org:
[https://archive.org/details/TheWozWonderbook](https://archive.org/details/TheWozWonderbook)

~~~
sowbug
Also IPFS QmRLfN12i51FtvsmgQfGZ91K698dBPFei3oWDAjAH17NGQ
Wozniak_Steve_The_Woz_Wonderbook.pdf

~~~
sowbug
With metadata:
[https://ipfs.io/ipfs/QmcjbHP4XhQJjrmRyV1iHywdHQiwbUYdn8pEACU...](https://ipfs.io/ipfs/QmcjbHP4XhQJjrmRyV1iHywdHQiwbUYdn8pEACUnjPGdyK)

------
Aloha
Too bad most of the handwritten stuff is all but unreadable

------
enthd
This looks really cool, I just recently order a copy of The WOZPAK Special
Edition: Steve Wozniak's Apple-1 & Apple ][ Computers on Amazon so this kind
of thing looks awesome! Thanks for sharing.

------
nappy
This is really interesting, thank you for sharing.

